# Solved: How to transfer files offline between two Win7 PC using ethernet cable?



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to transfer some large files between laptop and pc. Few year ago one of friend did similar thing in xp using a ethernet cable through network drive/file sharing sort of things. Can I do similar thing in win7 also? If so please guide me, because I am very illiterate in such thing.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Ethernet crossover cable. An Ethernet crossover cable is a special variety of the familiar Category 5 Ethernet patch cable. It looks almost exactly like an ordinary Ethernet patch cable, but it will be labeled somehow so that you know it's a crossover cable and should have a circuit in the middle. Look for the abbreviation _CRS_ embossed in the plug on each end or for a label of some other kind. You could also use an external hard drive to move files from one pc to the other. It's trickier then it sounds to directly connect two pc's. You could also try using share folders and both pc's on the same network but you have to set it up and then move everything to specific share folders and then move. Crossover is tricky but direct and external is easiest but takes a little while to do


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

dncholas said:


> You could also try using share folders and both pc's on the same network but you have to set it up and then move everything to specific share folders and then move.


I need instructions for doing this. I have never done this file sharing kind of thing.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly, I know how to do it with crossover cable and network sharing but I opt to use external hard drive for security reasons. Although would be easier to transfer files from my laptop to desktop with a cable I'd have to unhook internet and ping IP's created, etc, etc, plus you would have to pay $30-40 probably on the crossover cable and regular ethernet cat5 can't be used for this. You're best bet is to get an external, some are really cheap, and transfer from laptop onto external and the plug external into desktop. Also handy to have if using lptop and away from desktop for extended periods of time.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So there is no way to hook both of these computers up to an existing network?
How do you connect to the Internet right now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A cross-over cable is not needed if either ethernet adapter is auto-sensing (MDI/MDIX). If the computer is no more than 2 or 3 years old it almost definitely has auto-sensing ethernet.

Windows 7 Homegroup is supposed to be easy to set up and use. I cannot verify that as I have only one machine with Windows 7. Just make sure that if you are using a non-Windows firewall to configure it for the desired access. If you don't use the Homegroup regular file sharing is pretty easy to use.


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi this may be of some help if I read things correctly your using win7 and xp 
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-7/share-files-and-printers-between-windows-7-and-xp/


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

@Squashman: My PC is connected to the modem with that ethernet cable. I want to disconnect it from the modem and attach that end to the Laptop and then with the help of file sharing I want to transfer files through Windows Easy Transfer.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

@dncholas: I do have an external hard drive. But I don't want to use it in this case because it is tiring transferring files to it and then transferring it to the laptop. Moreover I want to learn that file sharing/network drive kind of things.
How do I know if my ethernet cable is crossover cable or not?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A better solution would be a router. Then both computers can be connected to the Internet at the same time as well as share files. If you go with a crossover cable, you'll have to change your current network settings back and forth every time you want to transfer files.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> A better solution would be a router. Then both computers can be connected to the Internet at the same time as well as share files. If you go with a crossover cable, you'll have to change your current network settings back and forth every time you want to transfer files.


I would agree with this. If you can afford $20 to $30 you could have a network that could handle multiple pc's and even wireless!

I have had no issues sharing files from Windows XP to Windows 7 over a regular network. Shouldn't be that hard to do with a crossover cable. The concept is the same as far as setting up file sharing. Just need to make sure the network connectivity is there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No doubt that a router is easier and far more convenient. But, I repeat, a cross-over cable may not be needed, as most ethernet ports in the last 2 or 3 years are auto-sensing (MDI/MDIX). And if you can deal with the inconvenience of APIPAs (169.254.x.y addresses assigned by the OS) you need not change any network settings.

*EDIT*: Please confirm what OSes you have. Your title says 2 Windows 7, but two people have seen something in your posts to indicate XP and 7.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Please confirm what OSes you have. Your title says 2 Windows 7, but two people have seen something in your posts to indicate XP and 7.


Windows 7 is there in both PC and laptop. I said in my first post that few years back when I was using xp, one of my friend shared files to his vista laptop using file sharing. I should have said it clearly. Thanks...


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

I really don't think setting up file sharing through a network is a good idea for security reasons and a crossover cable can be tedious with uncooperative av/firewall software. You can tell whether or not an ethernet cable is a crossover cable because in the middle of the cable it will have an enclosed circuit that allows communication. I remember way back I couldn't believe an ethernet cable couldn't do this but can't. Plus using the crossover cable you have to screw with the wiring and setup plus security plus transferring each time you do it. It's best to download large files initially into the external already attached to the laptop and eliminates 50% of the transferring in one shot. Then all you have to do is attach external to desktop. Much safer and secure. Also if your network is compromised, especially having w wireless router then both pc's are at risk. Better to hardwire internet always.

EDIT: From reading your last post and you keep mentioning file sharing gives me another idea and something I do on occasion is make a torrent file and use...

http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce
udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce

..in the torrent file for the tracker. If not familiar with torrents just Google how to make and transfer.

EDIT: Although includes download and upload if you run off a router or switch both pc's will download and upload extremely fast being on technically the same network without reducing security on either pc setting up file sharing internally and allow being compromised


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> I really don't think setting up file sharing through a network is a good idea for security reasons


With the proper permissions and sharing setup that is a non issue. With both computers being Windows 7, the user just needs to setup a HomeGroup on put a password on that home group. I haven't tested setting up a Home Group with a crossover cable but in theory it should work.

http://windows7news.com/2009/09/19/how-to-create-a-windows-7-homegroup/


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

dncholas said:


> I really don't think setting up file sharing through a network is a good idea for security reasons and a crossover cable can be tedious with uncooperative av/firewall software.


Thank u for your valuable time. I was just been able to transfer files through file sharing. I know file sharing can be harmful but I am sharing file with my laptop. As i am using a broadband connection no other can access my files. Am I right..?


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

dncholas said:


> You can tell whether or not an ethernet cable is a crossover cable because in the middle of the cable it will have an enclosed circuit that allows communication.


I have checked mine & it is not crossover cable.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

dncholas said:


> EDIT: From reading your last post and you keep mentioning file sharing gives me another idea and something I do on occasion is make a torrent file and use...
> 
> tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce
> tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce
> ...


Sound interesting... I am going to google for it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Bittorrent is not going to help you in this case. And after dncholas preaching SECURITY, bittorrent is the last thing you should use. Plus both of your computers would need to be hooked up to the internet at the same time for this to work.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> EDIT: Although includes download and upload if you run off a router or switch both pc's will download and upload extremely fast being on technically the same network without reducing security on either pc setting up file sharing internally and allow being compromised


He has already stated that he connects his single computer to a modem. We asked already if he had a router. If he was able to connect both computers to one network, the crossover cable would be a mute point and we would have had a home group setup for him already if we would have realized both computers were Windows 7.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Squashman said:


> We asked already if he had a router..


I don't have a router.:down:
Anyway I have my problem solved. Thank u all for all your generous help. Should I close this thread.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

sg09 said:


> I don't have a router.:down:
> Anyway I have my problem solved. Thank u all for all your generous help. Should I close this thread.


After you post the solution to your problem, you can mark the thread solved.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

@sg.. I had to edit the two tracker addresses on my previous/last post. Forgot to ad the "http://" and "udp://" to them. The only thing I'm wondering though is if you don't have a router how do you connect your notebook to the net but I assume you have your way. Bittorrent is very safe way of moving large amounts of data and a better system to download from because you can always resume regardless of any event and if you buy a simple 4 or 5 port switch you can run both pc's using local ip intranet and super fast transfer. It's all about making the torrent file and giving it to the other pc through email or whatever. You need a client software and I suggest uTorrent.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> The only thing I'm wondering though is if you don't have a router how do you connect your notebook to the net but I assume you have your way.


Read post #8
http://forums.techguy.org/7222599-post8.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*dncholas*, your homework assignment is to review the forum rules--especially look for the first one about how we do not request or offer help with P2P programs. Also, *sg09 *said he had broadband internet access. Doesn't that have to mean that he uses a broadband modem for access? There is almost no security risk when there are two computers connected to nothing but each other and maybe electrical power. The only risk is that one is already infected.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

@Squashman.. sg just said in post #21 he didn't have a router and you even quoted him as such in #22. He said in post #8 he only had a modem, not a router. 

@TerryNet.. most tech websites have anti piracy rules and understandably but you know I was not going down that route at all and didn't know this site is even against the practical uses of bittorrent for legal purposes and was not actually created for illegal usage but an alternative to large direct downloads that can fail easily at any point with much wasted time and to distribute legal data in a far better way to more people simultaneously. That's like saying wifi sniffer programs are not allowed to be spoken of that are used to test one's own security because others use it to hack others security. But it's your show here and your rules so I wont mention again but feel I should express my stance on the topic.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> @Squashman.. sg just said in post #21 he didn't have a router and you even quoted him as such in #22. He said in post #8 he only had a modem, not a router. .


Exactly. That was my point! So what is your point!

You don't need a router to connect to the Internet. His post #8 was a response to me asking if he had one. All my other references to a router were in response to your suggestions that he use bittorrent which wasn't going to work because he doesn't have a router or switch to allow him to have multiple computers access the internet from his location.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

dncholas said:


> You can tell whether or not an ethernet cable is a crossover cable because in the middle of the cable it will have an enclosed circuit that allows communication.


There is no enclosed circuit on a crossover cable. The only difference between a crossover and a straight cable is that the 1-2 pair is swapped with the 3-6 pair on one end. The only way to tell them apart is if the cable is marked as a crossover cable, or check the colors of the wires on pins 1-2 and 3-6 on each end, or use a tester.

If either PC has a 1000mpbs Ethernet port a regular cable will work, as it's my understanding that all gigabit Ethernet ports are autosensing

As the OP doesn't have a router, he can't connect both PCs to the internet to use bittorrent. Doing so would be a bad idea anyway, as he would then be sharing his files with everyone on the Internet, no password required. If that's not a security risk I don't know what is.

A direct connection between two PCs is just as secure as using a USB external drive, more convenient than moving the drive from one PC to the other and having to find, select, and copy the files twice, and if both PCs have 1000 mbps Ethernet, 8-10 times faster.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Squashman said:


> After you post the solution to your problem, you can mark the thread solved.


post by joeten and the link given by him solved my problem. I have now connected the two (PC & Laptop) through ethernet cable, and use each as others network drive. I have kept this sharing password protected. So, I guess nothing is compromised with my security, as both computers are protected with updated KIS2010.
Anyway that is my solution. But I think there is a healthy discussion going on about other modes of file sharing. So I will close this thread later.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dncholas said:


> plus you would have to pay $30-40 probably on the crossover cable and regular ethernet cat5 can't be used for this.


It is actually fairly easy to rewire a regular Ethernet cable to make it a crossover cable. And you can pick up basic Ethernet cables for around $5 on various discount websites.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

By the way, you can also transfer files between computers using a FireWire cable


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

@sg.. good to hear but no details on anything you did with an ethernet cable

@outcast.. you have no clue how bittorrent works

@squashman.. (long list) too many quoting to the point of irritating.. my question/statement earlier was directly related to sg not having router.. which usual logic would mean desktop is connected to modem, not laptop

@namenotfound.. you at least admit there is such a thing as a crossover cable with a circuit that allows this and the only person not quoting and going for the gotcha here.. no wonder I stopped coming to this site


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

@dncholas: Sorry, as I am very much illiterate in this matter, I can't give u much information about its nature. But I can say that it is the same cable which is used to connect my PC to the modem. I am now connecting my PC to the internet by USB.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

sg09 said:


> post by joeten and the link given by him solved my problem. I have now connected the two (PC & Laptop) through ethernet cable, and use each as others network drive. I have kept this sharing password protected. So, I guess nothing is compromised with my security, as both computers are protected with updated KIS2010.
> Anyway that is my solution. But I think there is a healthy discussion going on about other modes of file sharing. So I will close this thread later.


joeten's link was Windows 7 to XP. You said both of your computers were Windows 7. The link I posted was for Windows 7 Home group file sharing.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> no wonder I stopped coming to this site


You have only been here two days and the majority of your posts have been in this thread.
Any forum you go to you are going to find someone who disagrees with you.
If I would have left every time I disagreed or butted heads with someone around here, I would have been gone a few dozen times.
If you go through life thinking you are always right, you are not going to get very far in life.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

@Squashman.. I agree with you on that note but I have been here before with a couple other names which I don't use any longer. I think it was the moderator that irritated me the most and my patience toward web site rule enforcement over legal intended bittorrent technology use is beyond old and just a big broad brush relating all to piracy.

@sg.. what I meant by wondering how you connect laptop is that if you only have a modem then you may only be able to connect one pc at a time which would make more sense to have the desktop hardwired on a consistant basis than the laptop. Regardless.. was only giving you options. I personally would not disconnect my desktop internet and start pinging pc's each time I wanted to transfer data. I also wouldn't set up pc's to share on a network because viruses and trojan spread quickly. That is why I either use external to transfer from one to another or use the secret way I'm not allowed to talk about although legal in every way.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> @Squashman.. I agree with you on that note but I have been here before with a couple other names which I don't use any longer. I think it was the moderator that irritated me the most and my patience toward web site rule enforcement over legal intended bittorrent technology use is beyond old and just a big broad brush relating all to piracy.


TechGuy is just protecting itself from the law. If they decided to allow Bittorrent threads progress, it would start to get out of hand and the next thing you know people will start posting tracker links here. TechGuy and the administrators make the rules. The moderators are there to enforce those rules. To avoid any gray area it is best to just not allow any type of Bittorrent or P2P application talk.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> I also wouldn't set up pc's to share on a network because viruses and trojan spread quickly. That is why I either use external to transfer from one to another or use the secret way I'm not allowed to talk about although legal in every way.


So you don't think Viruses spread just as fast through Bittorrent or P2P networks. I know they did a study years ago about the number of files on P2P networks that were infected with Viruses. The percentage was quite high.

No matter how you get files from one PC to another, it is not going to exempt you from getting infected with Viruses.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Viruses and trojans are spread through actual modified programs with the intent of infecting the pirate users machine, this does not happen by simply transferring data, especially your own, by means of bittorrent technology. It is simply transferring random bits opposed to traditional start to finsh direct downloads most websites offer when downloading anything. This allows more people to download simultaneously at faster rates opposed to all users trying to download the same initial files of the data from beginning to end plus any disconnection to source corrupts the entire download while bittorrent controls this and allows start, stop and pause function. So even if a pc shutdown or had power outage you can simply start machine and continue download


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

dncholas said:


> @Squashman.. I agree with you on that note but I have been here before with a couple other names which I don't use any longer.


Please let me know what those are so we can either delete them or merge them into this one since it's against the rules to have more than one user name. Tell me which you prefer.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried to remember it but can't. I think it may have only been one name but it had letters and numbers in it and now no clue what order they were in. Either way I can't use it and has been a year or so since I did.

*Mod Edit: Removed P2P instructions.*

_You really need to read the TSG Rules, you were already told about our policy on P2P assistance. I've removed that part of the post, please refrain from posting such "assistance" here._


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*sg09*, since you have solved your problem...

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, sorry about the p2p stuff and wont do again in this world that is yours but still think a broad brush on very good technology and use. One day everything, every website will switch to this.. mark my word


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dncholas said:


> Ok, sorry about the p2p stuff and wont do again in this world that is yours but still think a broad brush on very good technology and use. One day everything, every website will switch to this.. mark my word


I prefer direct downloads from a server. P2P requires that the other person doesn't turn off their computer, you're at the mercy of others.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the main reason people have the broad stroke attitude toward p2p is lack of knowledge personally. I have one person telling me it gives you a virus and another now telling me you prefer a less useful form of data transfer between two pc's? Give me a break. I'm edited from legal sound advice on the best way to transfer data and everyone seems totally ignorant to what bittorrent is in the 1st place except bad and evil. Maybe we should start a discussion on wifi network sniffing programs or wth let's talk about gun ownership between those who understand the constitution and those who step on it and think all guns are evil because bad people misuse. My advice is open your minds and that's how new info comes in


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dncholas said:


> ... and another now telling me you prefer a less useful form of data transfer between two pc's?


That's not what I said, I said I prefer direct downloads from a server. In other words, some websites offer their apps download from THEIR server, or an option to download a torrent. Torrents are at the mercy of other users, since they have the power to shut down their computer and thus slow your download down to zero.

I never said or implied that I was talking about transferring data between two computers when I said that about preferring direct downloads.


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok namenotfound, not sure why I'm wasting my time explaining on this site but I will.. your downloading a 2gb file and you are at the mercy of your connection at all times. If it fails at 97% what result do you get? I can tell you.. nada for data. Entire 97% of data is flawed and corrupt. You use bittorrent you don't have that problem any longer. The torrent file which is tiny stores the data and the client (ie uTorrent for example) tells pc A to contact pc B and can stop, pause and restart at your will and eliminates disconnection problems at 99% and you totally control the data transfer. If you can't understand that then you need to go to Yahoo Answers where nobody knows anything


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Dude I have download speeds of up to 101 Mbps and upload speeds up to 15 Mbps, I don't have a problem downloading a mere 2gb file


----------



## dncholas (Feb 17, 2010)

Speed does not matter. You or the server's connection could cripple at any moment and you have zero control with direct downloads. I don't blame you or trying to be rude at your knowledge of bt because so many tech websites lack the understanding about it because so easily related to what a few do with it. You can relate the same topic to guns or wifi sniffer programs and will not be edited which I despise. I think it's a true disservice to the community to dumb them down about the best technology of transferring data and only can link to lack of education on the topic


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dncholas said:


> I think the main reason people have the broad stroke attitude toward p2p is lack of knowledge personally. I have one person telling me it gives you a virus and another now telling me you prefer a less useful form of data transfer between two pc's?


Now you pushed the wrong button.
You totally missed the whole damn point on the Virus issue.
You yourself talked about security. Saying that basic Windows File Sharing was an insecure way to share files on your PC. That is the biggest load of garbage I have ever heard. P2P networks are notoriously filled with Viruses. They have done several studies on this over the years. Sure, go nuts if you want to use Bittorrent to share files between your computers. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard when File Sharing has been builtin to Windows since Window 3.11 for Workgroups. No where did I say you would get a virus from sharing a file with yourself over bitttorrent. The point was that P2P networks are notoriously filled with Viruses and I don't recommend using them. And your comment that viruses are only spread by programs modified with the intent to infect other computers is dead wrong. Your definition of a virus is actually the definition of a worm. Viruses can infect just about any file type these days. You are basically saying that someone couldn't possibly get emailed or download through any means (whether Internet or lan) an already infected file to their computer.

Did you know that Bittorrent isn't the only file transfer program that can resume downloads. FTP has been able to do it for years. Most download managers will do this for you as well over http. The only benefit of Bittorrent is you may be able to get a faster download if enough people are seeds for the file you want to download.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Squashman said:


> joeten's link was Windows 7 to XP. You said both of your computers were Windows 7. The link I posted was for Windows 7 Home group file sharing.


Ohh sorry. I think somehow I missed your post. Yap your link was perfect. joeten's link was about win7 & xp , but I somehow managed to relate xp to win7 configuration.  Thank u for sharing.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> *sg09*, since you have solved your problem...
> 
> *You can mark your own threads solved using the
> 
> ...


Yap..!! I think I should close this thread. Thank u all for sharing valuable info...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Let me be the first to apologize for spamming your thread and getting off topic with your problem. I am glad we were able to resolve your problem.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Squashman said:


> Let me be the first to apologize for spamming your thread and getting off topic with your problem. I am glad we were able to resolve your problem.


Its alright. Please spam all of my threads so that I came to know about many new things.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*dncholas*, I think you would enjoy the forums in the Community category more than the technical categories, where we tend to stick more closely to the facts. 

I am closing this thread now since sg09 has marked it solved, and P2P has nothing at all to do with file sharing between two computers apparently in the same room and connected by an ethernet cable.


----------

